#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Request JANAF Thermochemical Tables for Gas Enthalpy (O2, CO2, N2, H2O, SO2, etc)

## losmoscas

I'm looking for JANAF Thermochemical Tables for calculate gas enthalpy by polynomial equation. Curves fits developed from NASA SP-273.

If someone have it, plz upload!


Thanks!See More: Request JANAF Thermochemical Tables for Gas Enthalpy (O2, CO2, N2, H2O, SO2, etc)

----------


## ehandoyo

searching google and i found : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## losmoscas

Thanks!

----------

